# Anybody Doing Felt Appliqu�?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I didn't see a forum category for this, so figured I'd post here. Is anybody doing any shirts with the felt (or other) appliqué? They seem to be getting very popular with both guys and girls. I've seen a lot of the stores like Hollister and such doing them. I've been wanting to try something out, but haven't really came up with a good idea for a design. Most I've seen are text cut out in felt and sewn on the shirts. It looks pretty simple. Sometimes the edges of the felt are frayed.

Just curious.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Applique cuts on felt cloth are pretty common on fashion shirts. Usually, a laser cutter and an embroidery machine are used. It is seldom done on a low volume production or personalized orders since the cost and difficulty level are higher.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*



vctradingcubao said:


> It is seldom done on a low volume production or personalized orders since the cost and difficulty level are higher.


It has to be easier than tackle twill for sports teams which is done on a custom low volume basis. The sewing would be much simpler than for for the custom twill cuts. However the twill can be cut on a vinyl cutter, and I'm not sure the felt could be.


----------



## wts1335 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Felt doesn't work too well on a vinyl cutter. But there are companies out there that can cut small quantities cheaply. Look up Waterjet Technical Services, Stahl's, or TwillUSA - those are the better ones, in my opinion. Personally, I don't care for the Stahl's felt on t-shirts because it is heavier in weight, but it works well for sweatshirts.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*What cutters can cut Twill?*

Can anyone tell me the machines that can cut Twill and what is the down force to achieve this?
Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Sandy Jo, I have a Roland GX24 and it has no problem cutting tackle twill.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

is your down force 800 or more?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Down force on a gx-24 is 250 grams

Also, I cut felt on my gx-24 all the time

I also do short runs of felt Applique. I am in fact doing 50 hoodies next week. 

You pay quite a bit, but you can get it done. 

It is a lot of work to setup, but there are companies doing it!

Good luck!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*



sjidohair said:


> is your down force 800 or more?


The GX24 has a max downforce of 250 grams. I typically cut around with around 200 downforce.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Gotcha, I have a new machine that is on its way that cuts Twill, I will let you know , when it gets here, how it goes.
Thanks guys


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Well i have not posted on this subject for a while, and I did receive my machine, from Home Page I have the Eagle, there Alot of the smaller machines that will also cut just as well,,I have used it to cut Flock, Material of all kinds and also twill,,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I know this is an old thread but to am interested in cutting felt and I have a gx roland. any info you can tell me would be great.

thanks
April


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Don't think you will be able to cut felt on a vinyl cutter, the material will just rip... the only possible exception I can think of would be something like the Ioline flat bed cutter?


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*



tfalk said:


> The GX24 has a max downforce of 250 grams. I typically cut around with around 200 downforce.


We use the GX 24 all the time for cutting twill - I highly recommend the 60 degree blade for this rather than the standard 45 degree....Cleaner cuts


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Can I ask where you get the felt you cut on the gx? And if you do anything different when you cut it?

thanks 
April


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

what type of felt, blade, force, speed etc, are you using


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

For those that cut twill, what backing do you use? Or do you buy the twill on the backing already? If I have a bunch of twill without any backing, is there any way to cut it on a cutter?


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Yes you can twill usa has stuff you heat press on the back to make the backing it ps something. You could call and ask them what it is.

april


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Now that you have got me thinking about flock.

What type of flock can I cut with my GX24, and sew down using a bean stitch, it looks great with twill.

Also anyone using TSP Plus to set up their sew files to get the bean stitch?


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I do and that is a great Idea. Bean stitch is easy to set up.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*



jiffyh64 said:


> I do and that is a great Idea. Bean stitch is easy to set up.


You did not specify? Use TSP Plus to setup bean stitch, or what type of flock you cut on a GX24, or both.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Felt I cut on my cad cutter is usually for garments and heat applied. Other felt I used for embroidery is laser cut - which seals the edge and I use satin, tack, or bean to hold it in place depending on the look I am trying to achieve. BTW - do not confine yourself to just felt - you can do the same with any fabric - even old clothes.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Just having the GX24, and only being able to cut roll goods with a backing, and not having to try applying material to a backing myself and then cut. I guess I could still use twill as a base, use a cad cut type felt and just sew the bean stitch on it, get the effect without any fray. Whom do you buy the felt you cut on your cad cutter from?

This has been a project I have wanted to try for a longtime. If you have any other suggestions please post them.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I have done it your way. Cad Cut the twill - you can seal the edges with a lighter if you are worry about that - I dont I use a satin stitch which will cover it. Cadcut the felt and heat press it to the twill - remove the backing and stitch. Stahls, Imprintable Warehouse - I am sure there are others.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I get a good enough cut with a new blade that I don't worry about the little bit of fray, and I also use fray stop. I never use a satin stitch to try and cover the edges, takes to long and it drives the price price up.

If you ever figure out a way to cut some thick felt on a cad cutter plz post.

and thanks for the time you have taken for your replies.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

You asked a different question so I can supply a different answer. I prefer to cut thicker felt on my IOLINE flatbed cutter - a perfect piece of equipment - not the crystal press - So to answer the question without anymore commercials. It is a matter of how you look at it. Twill USA sells backing that you can use and heat apply it to your felt - they have three different types. So lets say spending that money is not for you - take note - I have taken used backing - a piece large enough - from twill, eco film, or the stuff I use to mask printable vinyl from my Roland - opps I said no more commericals. So I now apply that to my felt - making it sturdy enough to pass through my GX24 - this will work - why because I have done it with every type of material posible to include vinyl and canvas from home depot. Next


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

What do you use to adhere the material to the backing? the twill I use the backing does not have any tack, just the twill.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Ok then that is not to be used for this. I have used eco film which has a tacky backing, I used evolution mask which a imprintables warehouse masking for printable garment vinyl - those two work. I also own a laminator and have laminated a calendar laminate to it. My point is that you have to experiment. I would used 2 layers of masking mask if that was all I have - your goal is to make the material stiff enough to pass through smoothly without creeping. if the material is thick - use a 60deg blade which puts less blade into the material. Just think it through.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

I had to ask all the questions, as I have only worked with t-shirt vinyl, and twill, trying to figure out how to use the equipment I have to accomplish the task without a lot of expense.

With these suggestion I think you have headed me in the right direction


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody Doing Felt Appliqué?*

Ask all the questions you want - there are folks on here that use equipment and materials in other than standard ways. So what you do is ask the question and hope those folks respond. As for those who answer since they do not know how much you know they give you what they think they need to without insulting you. So ask all you can at once and if the response trigger different questions or procedures you do not know then ask away again. Just look at the materials you put through the machine - why do you use it because someone else put it together and told you it was ok - well - you can do the same thing - carrier + material = cadcut media. With that said - do not try and put concrete in your machine - you will void your warranty.


----------

